# Beware Possible harmony 880 Problem easy Fix



## bnglbill (Nov 29, 2006)

Logitec has updated the web interface on their website and I ran into a problem last night. If you have used the web interface in the past and are changing settings to your remote through the software user interface and they are either not updating your remote or your remote is reverting back to older settings, go into IE and delete your temp files, it may be pulling them from the older webpage that is cashed on your PC.
I was on the line with them for over an hour last night when I finally diagnosed the problem for myself.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

bnglbill said:


> Logitec has updated the web interface on their website and I ran into a problem last night. If you have used the web interface in the past and are changing settings to your remote through the software user interface and they are either not updating your remote or your remote is reverting back to older settings, go into IE and delete your temp files, it may be pulling them from the older webpage that is cashed on your PC.
> I was on the line with them for over an hour last night when I finally diagnosed the problem for myself.


Thanks for the info, now I have a question I can't get list or guide to work on my 880 I set it up last week for my HR20 and the 880 just does not have a button for list to bring up what I have recorded. I know IM doing something wrong but what? Thanks


----------



## bnglbill (Nov 29, 2006)

oldschoolecw said:


> Thanks for the info, now I have a question I can't get list or guide to work on my 880 I set it up last week for my HR20 and the 880 just does not have a button for list to bring up what I have recorded. I know IM doing something wrong but what? Thanks


the Guide button should work I can't remember having to re map it to the HR20. if you go in the software or on the webpage and click on Change the behavior of buttons you can see if guide is mapped to the HR20 and change it if needed. As far as the List, you will have to learn that one I belive, if you look on the right side of the change the behavior of buttons page, there is a buttton that says something like learn command. if you click that, there are some pretty good step by step instructions for doin it. hope this helps, it's hard to recall exact steps and I'm at work so i don't have the remote in front of me.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

bnglbill said:


> the Guide button should work I can't remember having to re map it to the HR20. if you go in the software or on the webpage and click on Change the behavior of buttons you can see if guide is mapped to the HR20 and change it if needed. As far as the List, you will have to learn that one I belive, if you look on the right side of the change the behavior of buttons page, there is a buttton that says something like learn command. if you click that, there are some pretty good step by step instructions for doin it. hope this helps, it's hard to recall exact steps and I'm at work so i don't have the remote in front of me.


Thanks for the help


----------

